# Schwarzen Computertisch



## Invidia (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen schwarzen Computertisch. Kann auch eine Glasplatte sein mit schwarzen Stützen. Kennt ihr da etwas?

Ich such mich dumm und dämlich auf ebay & otto.




PS: Hoffe Thema fällt unter Sonstige Hardware. Falls nicht soll bitte ein Mod dies verschieben.


----------



## Ahab (1. Dezember 2009)

Nö, der Thread sollte passen.  

Ich würde mal bei Höffner oder so gucken. Wenn du, respektive deine Eltern irgendwie Zugang zur Metro haben, könnte auch hier ein Blick lohnen.


----------



## Invidia (1. Dezember 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> Nö, der Thread sollte passen.
> 
> Ich würde mal bei Höffner oder so gucken. Wenn du, respektive deine Eltern irgendwie Zugang zur Metro haben, könnte auch hier ein Blick lohnen.




Also Höffner und Metro sagen mir mal absolut nichts. Ich hab schon in den Möbelhäuser hier vorbeigeschaut aber da ist nichts schwarzes


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2009)

Ikea! Galant gestell, schwarze Platte drauf, fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invidia (1. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Ikea! Galant gestell, schwarze Platte drauf, fertig.




Hast du Links dazu. Bei Ikea hab ich auch schon gesucht. Aber da blick ich nicht so durch.


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2009)

Jakob schrieb:


> IKEA Rocks!!!^^



überflüssig. 

Hier der Link : 
IKEA | Schreibtische | GALANT Schreibtischsystem | Beine


----------



## Invidia (1. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> überflüssig.
> 
> Hier der Link :
> IKEA | Schreibtische | GALANT Schreibtischsystem | Beine




Überflüssig stimm ich zu.

Zu Ikea. Also die Beine hab ich gefunden aber die Tischplatte irgendwie nicht


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2009)

wenn du die beine siehst, klick auf eins, dann  steht unten Rechts:

 "Möchtest du mehr ?" Galant Schreibtischsystem.

Da drauf Klicken. Ist echt blöd gemacht, wenn man nicht weiß das es die Serie gibt, würde man da nicht hin finden...


----------



## Invidia (1. Dezember 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> wenn du die beine siehst, klick auf eins, dann  steht unten Rechts:
> 
> "Möchtest du mehr ?" Galant Schreibtischsystem.
> 
> Da drauf Klicken. Ist echt blöd gemacht, wenn man nicht weiß das es die Serie gibt, würde man da nicht hin finden...




Ja habs gefunden. Danke dir


----------



## Janny (1. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem.


----------



## feivel (1. Dezember 2009)

gar nicht mal so günstig...
270 euro für furnier...?

Schreibtisch Computertisch schwarz soft close - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen)


----------



## Invidia (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich war jetzt im IKEA und hab mir einfach einen zusammengestellt. Kostet gradmal 90€ ^^


----------



## feivel (10. Dezember 2009)

foto?


----------



## Invidia (10. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> foto?



Ja muss die Woche mit der Tante nochmal hinfahren. In den Corsa passt mal so ein 2meter Tisch nicht rein. Aber vorgemerkt ist er. Ist das Weihnachtsgeschenk von meiner Mom.


----------



## feivel (10. Dezember 2009)

prima....


----------



## Roadstar (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde einiges Shops empfehlen:
buerostuhl24.com - Brosthle zum Discountpreis. Brosthle und Brombel in groer Auswahl ab Lager verfgbar.
www.maxstore.de
Teuer hat hier Shopverbot
und bei amazon kannst du auch gucken. Einige schwarzen wirst du auf jeden Fall finden

Bis dann


----------



## Invidia (13. Dezember 2009)

Roadstar schrieb:


> Ich würde einiges Shops empfehlen:
> buerostuhl24.com - Brosthle zum Discountpreis. Brosthle und Brombel in groer Auswahl ab Lager verfgbar.
> www.maxstore.de
> Teuer hat hier Shopverbot
> ...



Danke. Aber wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest, wäre dir bekannt das ich bereits einen Tisch gefunden habe. 

Aber troztdem danke.


----------



## Invidia (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie versprochen sind hier die Bilder:


So sieht er dann aus wenn er fertig zusammengebaut ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja hier kann man nicht so viel erkennen. Sorry ist alle mit Handycam gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hier sieht man die Linke Seite recht gut. Hab dort meinen Subwoofer reingestellt konnte aber noch nicht Testen wie der Bass sich jetzt anhört.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Bild von der linken Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier einmal rechts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im großen und ganzen kann ich mich nicht beschweren. 90€ hats gekostet und das Holz ist dick. Bei den Standboxen oder wie auch immer man sowas nennt (ich mein die Füße vom Tisch) haben sogar extra Gumminoppen für untendran damit der Boden nicht zerkratz und für oben drauf soetwas ähnliches damit der Tisch nicht verrutscht. Im IKEA selbst hatten die das nicht dran, da war ich etwas verwirrt weil die Holzplatte konnte man ohne großen Kratfaufwand verschieben, aber mit den mitgelieferten Material hält alles gut!

*EMPFEHLENSWERT*


----------



## feivel (20. Dezember 2009)

sieht tatsächlich ganz schick aus...


----------



## tRauma (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die VIKA Serie, stimmts?
Habe ich auch. Echt Klasse und günstig


----------



## Invidia (21. Dezember 2009)

Jap stimmt das ist die VIKA Serie. Bin Froh das ich was gefunden habe und die Qualität ist sehr gut muss ich sagen. War nie so überzeugt von IKEA aber der Tisch find ich spitze ^^

Du hast dir gleich 2 geholt was?


----------



## tRauma (21. Dezember 2009)

Jo, brauchte Platz 
Sind allerdings nur die 120x60 Platten.


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2009)

tRauma schrieb:


> Das ist die VIKA Serie, stimmts?
> Habe ich auch. Echt Klasse und günstig





Dein Schreibtisch gefällt mir super. Muss mir auch mal wieder einen neuen zulegen


----------



## Invidia (27. Dezember 2009)

@ Mods:

Hab meinen Tisch gefunden. Thread kann somit zu.


----------

